# Rammstein y el terror a envejecer y a la muerte



## aldebariano (8 Abr 2022)

El grupo alemán ha publicado dos nuevas canciones en su sitio oficial en las que reflejan su miedo a la vejez y a la muerte. Mientras todo el mundo habla de la estética de sus vídeos o de que si la música suena bien o que si suena mal y tal, yo os traigo aquí un análisis de la situación mental actual de la banda.

Resulta que han sentido que ya ha pasado su época, se sienten VIEJOS y sienten la muerte muy cerca venir. Es un sentimiento que los tortura y que han decidido expresarlo en su nuevo álbum llamado Zeit del cual sólo se han publicado dos canciones en Youtube. Ya han sido traducidas y es ahí donde junto con lo visual gritan a los 4 vientos sentirse estar muriendo, la vejez los tortura y tratan de encontrar una resignación.

La primer canción y nombre del mismo álbum significa "tiempo" (Zeit). El vídeo muestra con símbolos y escenas artísticas cómo el tiempo no perdona y llega para arrebatar la vida, que cuando menos lo esperas ya eres viejo y la muerte llega. Se percibe cómo en la canción el grupo alemán se despide de lo que fueron y no de buena gana, le dan un toque melancólico y depresivo.



La segunda canción que han publicado habla de la obsesión por verse jóvenes y cómo la gente gasta dinero para hacerse cirugías y meterse botox en la cara en una guerra contra el paso del tiempo y ahí es cuando en la letra viene el "tik tak tik tak". Una vez más Rammstein tocando el tema del envejecimiento en una parodia a modo de "_La Cage aux folles_".


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Abr 2022)

Se han vuelto góticos jojojo, Peter Steele manda betazos.

El primer video es muy atrapante con un toque gótico, eso sí, ni una Charo, ni un negro, todo demasiado heteropatriarcal.


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Abr 2022)

Siempre me han dado igual las letras cuando oigo música, pero sentí tal asco al ver que representaron a Alemania con una negra en un videoclip que desde entonces no escucho nada nuevo suyo.


----------



## Mdutch (8 Abr 2022)

Llevan mas de 20 años de exitos.
Aunque yo despues de 2005 ya les perdi la pista.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Abr 2022)

gran banda aunque su deutschsland, especialmente su vídeo da vergüenza ajena. es puro NWO

pero cuando cantan sobre ellos o sobre sentimientos vulgares que todos podemos tener, es decir, cuando no se meten en fregaos raros, son putísimos amos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Abr 2022)

Qué buenos son.

Mujeres parturientas de ojos vendados alimentan un gigantesto reloj de arena eterno.

Es el concepto de que Maya (la ilusión, los ojos vendados) alimenta las reencarnaciones

Las parturientas alimentan con bebés / granos de arena el reloj de arena eterno de la reencarnación. Brillante metáfora 

Me gustan mucho:



Rodado en la antigua central de la Stasi.

El cantante comentó "cosas muy malvadas sucedieron aquí".

Los Juden les criticaron por Deutchsland por vestirse de víctimas del Holocausto


----------



## frenlib (8 Abr 2022)

Pillo


----------



## DonLimpio (8 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> gran banda aunque su deutschsland, especialmente su vídeo da vergüenza ajena. es puro NWO



¿No los habrán acusado de racismo por usar a una negra como plato en ese video?


Me llama la atención que se llamen igual que una de las bases gusano otánicas en Alemania, supongo que son de ese pueblo/ciudad...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Abr 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> ¿No los habrán acusado de racismo por usar a una negra como plato en ese video?
> 
> 
> Me llama la atención que se llamen igual que una de las bases gusano otánicas en Alemania, supongo que son de ese pueblo/ciudad...



los han acusado hasta de nazis

yo los conocí cuando era un chaval gracias al _We are living in amerika koka kola wonderbraaaaaa_

es decir, una canción contra la invasión cultural usamericana


----------



## DonLimpio (8 Abr 2022)

Los acusaron de nazis por esta canción?



A mí me daba grima que tuvieran una canción dedicada a los usa, pero bueno si es para criticar la invasión cultural ok


----------



## DonLimpio (8 Abr 2022)

Por Moskau los acusan de algo?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Abr 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Por Moskau los acusan de algo?




Por cualquier chorrada. Vivimos en un mundo en el que han acusado a Serrat de fascismo, cualquier cosa puede ocurrir.

A mí me da igual lo que sean, hacen temazos y no están tan marcados políticamente como para que me provoquen rechazo.

Y la unidad de la banda a través del tiempo y todo ese colegueo me gusta también mucho.


----------



## jvega (8 Abr 2022)

Son buenísimos


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Abr 2022)

la muerte ni un millonario la puede evitar.


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Abr 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Los acusaron de nazis por esta canción?
> 
> 
> 
> A mí me daba grima que tuvieran una canción dedicada a los usa, pero bueno si es para criticar la invasión cultural ok



No jodas, sin saber alemán es obvio que es una crítica sarcástica, el título lo dice todo y en el vídeo usan la teoría de que nunca fueron a la luna.


----------



## DonLimpio (8 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No jodas, sin saber alemán es obvio que es una crítica sarcástica, el título lo dice todo y en el vídeo usan la teoría de que nunca fueron a la luna.



Supongo que depende de quien acuse.

Alguno diría que el hecho de que te moleste que tu país este invadido culturalmente significa que eres un nazi.


----------



## Akira. (8 Abr 2022)

Hace ya tiempo que dejaron de gustarme.


----------



## sirpask (8 Abr 2022)

Links 234 -> Uno de los mejores videoclips animados de la historia.

Yo creo que es hasta recomendable ponerselo a los niños:


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (8 Abr 2022)

Son un grupazo y los dos temas nuevos están de puta madre. Buen análisis.


----------



## Tackler (8 Abr 2022)

Ooooooughhhh duuuu haaaaaast, duuuuuu haaaast


----------



## Tonimn (8 Abr 2022)

Yo los conocía de cuando no los conocía nadie y me alegra que no hayan cambiado como tantos otros grupos. 
En directo son una pasada.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Abr 2022)

Son pura actualidad...


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (8 Abr 2022)

No volveré a ser joven
Que la vida iba en serio
uno lo empieza a comprender más tarde 
como todos los jóvenes, yo vine
a llevarme la vida por delante.

Dejar huella quería
y marcharme entre aplausos 
envejecer, morir, eran tan sólo
las dimensiones del teatro.

Pero ha pasado el tiempo
y la verdad desagradable asoma:
envejecer, morir,
es el único argumento de la obra


*Jaime Gil de Biedma y Alba*


----------



## Socom (8 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Por cualquier chorrada. Vivimos en un mundo en el que han acusado a Serrat de fascismo, cualquier cosa puede ocurrir.
> 
> A mí me da igual lo que sean, hacen temazos y no están tan marcados políticamente como para que me provoquen rechazo.
> 
> Y la unidad de la banda a través del tiempo y todo ese colegueo me gusta también mucho.



Están en mi top 10 de aporreadores de las sexta cuerda y esa forma de lírica en alemán da un toque rudo, amén de saber encajar los teclados en cada composición, esto último no está al alcance de muchos.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (8 Abr 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> ¿No los habrán acusado de racismo por usar a una negra como plato en ese video?
> 
> 
> Me llama la atención que se llamen igual que una de las bases gusano otánicas en Alemania, supongo que son de ese pueblo/ciudad...



Se llaman así por un accidente aéreo que hubo en ese aeródromo durante una exhibición. Me suena que murió mucha gente.


----------



## Switch_46 (8 Abr 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Se han vuelto góticos jojojo, Peter Steele manda betazos.
> 
> El primer video es muy atrapante con un toque gótico, eso sí, ni una Charo, ni un negro, todo demasiado heteropatriarcal.



Como tiene que ser. Lejos de las mierdas acomplejadas de todo el mundo a día de hoy.


----------



## Espectrum (8 Abr 2022)

Lo que hay que ver.... han pasado de simular folladas en el escenario a meterse en la nueva ola


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Abr 2022)

He vuelto a escucharlos últimamente, no por las nuevas que me la Sudán, me pongo los hits y fiesta.


----------



## NORDWAND (8 Abr 2022)

Personalmente me encuentro en ese momento. Ya he llegado a lo más alto en el plano físico de las posibilidades que me ha brindado la vida, y por desgracia, ahora toca la bajada. Que puede ser brusca y precipitada si la enfermedad o la fatalidad aparecen.

Lo positivo es que me siento orgulloso por lo vivido. Lo negativo, ha pasado demasiado deprisa.


----------



## Rocker (8 Abr 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> los han acusado hasta de nazis
> 
> yo los conocí cuando era un chaval gracias al _We are living in amerika koka kola wonderbraaaaaa_
> 
> es decir, una canción contra la invasión cultural usamericana



Yo les perdí la pista justo en ese album que luego ya tiraba más a escuchar otras cosas. Siempre tuve ganas de verlos en directo pero no pudo ser por compromisos laborales y no vivir en las dos grandes ciudades donde van todos los artistas importantes.
Los conocí con Sonne, estaban echando el vídeo en Viva tv, qué tiempos.


----------



## Nagare1999 (8 Abr 2022)

Gran grupo


----------



## Rocker (8 Abr 2022)

Son la caña, tienen su estilo, la polémica vende es así. Sin entender casi nada de alemán me digo la novia de un compañero de trabajo que estaban mal considerados, ella es alemana, jajaja.


----------



## Shudra (8 Abr 2022)

La mejor. Algunos sabrán por qué.


----------



## Dj Puesto (8 Abr 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Siempre me han dado igual las letras cuando oigo música, pero sentí tal asco al ver que representaron a Alemania con una negra en un videoclip que desde entonces no escucho nada nuevo suyo.



El vídeo ese da lugar a muchas interpretaciones, es lo que querían sin ninguna duda, yo quiero ver una crítica en ese vídeo muy en la línea del videoclip de Amerika. Teóricamente hacen un repaso a la historia de Alemania y la negra encarna el mal , la escena colgando judíos en un campo de concentración también hay que echarle huevos siendo alemanes precisamente. Dan una de cal y otra de arena en ese videoclip.


----------



## rulifu (8 Abr 2022)

Sería el reloj no marques las horas rammsteneizado


----------



## Covaleda (8 Abr 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no oía a ese grupo, me ha gustado. Sobre todo la segunda.


----------



## Pericoloso (8 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor que veo en lo que va de año, sin ponerme a desgranar la letra. Lo bordan con esas historias rocambolescas y de cochambre espiritual.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Abr 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Siempre me han dado igual las letras cuando oigo música, pero sentí tal asco al ver que representaron a Alemania con una negra en un videoclip que desde entonces no escucho nada nuevo suyo.



siempre han sido progres.


----------



## angek (8 Abr 2022)

Lindemann tiene ya nietos, tíos.

Empezaron hace ya años y no han bajado de la cresta de la ola desde que empezaron.

Me gusta especialmente la parte del Mutter y los temas aledaños al éxito que tuvieron.

Ésta, por ejemplo:



Es curioso que muchos los han catalogado como los ACDC del metal de forma burlona, por lo simple de sus ritmos y riffs, pero creo que es para tomárselo como un elogio.

Son de los pocos grupos por los que pagaría por ver en vivo.

Edit: Aunque ésta se la podrán ahorrar: 









Rammstein hará cover de "Entre dos tierras" de Héroes del Silencio y saldrá en su próximo álbum | Garaje del Rock


El cover que tanto quiso hacer Till Lindemann (Rammstein) de Héroes del Silencio, se publicará en el nuevo álbum de la banda alemana.




garajedelrock.com


----------



## Furymundo (8 Abr 2022)

con el cantante de hypocrisy







buenas canciones.


----------



## circodelia2 (8 Abr 2022)

Y siempre cantando en aleman....bueno excepto el estribillo de "Te quiero puta" 
....


----------



## angek (8 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> con el cantante de hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taütgren acabó hasta la polla del otro.

Pain e Hypocrisy son también dos buenas bandas.

Request Denied es una de mis canciones de juventud.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Abr 2022)

angek dijo:


> Request Denied



la mia es esta


----------



## Sawa (8 Abr 2022)

Basura satánica. Que les den por el culo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Abr 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Son la caña, tienen su estilo, la polémica vende es así. Sin entender casi nada de alemán me digo la novia de un compañero de trabajo que estaban mal considerados, ella es alemana, jajaja.



A mi también me contó una conocida que en Alemania había quien les consideraba nazis y no le pareció bien que me gustaran. Lo que no sé es exactamente la razón de eso, porque viendo los temas de las canciones veo más bien sátira y cierto humor negro, temas tabú etc.. que algo nazi en si mismo.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Abr 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> A mi también me contó una conocida que en Alemania había quien les consideraba nazis y no le pareció bien que me gustaran. Lo que no sé es exactamente la razón de eso, porque viendo los temas de las canciones veo más bien sátira y cierto humor negro, temas tabú etc.. que algo nazi en si mismo.



de nazis no tienen nada. 
solo los idiotas que asocian aleman=nazi 

dicen esas paridas.


----------



## Gorguera (8 Abr 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Basura satánica. Que les den por el culo.



¿Dónde está el satanismo?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> de nazis no tienen nada.
> solo los idiotas que asocian aleman=nazi
> 
> dicen esas paridas.



Yo tampoco les veo nada nazi, pero me chocó porque eso se lo debió de decir una amiga suya alemana. Y que lo he oido más veces.
Igual eso viene de que hayan hecho algunas declaraciones polémicas u otra cosa, lo que desconozco totalmente, pero desde luego por su música no creo que sea.
A mi me cuadra más que su mala fama en Alemania venga del humor negro con el que han tratado ciertos temas polémicos allí como el del canibal aquel que se comió a otro tío con su consentimiento, o el propio nombre del grupo que viene de un incidente muy grave en una base aérea en la que murió mucha gente.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Abr 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Yo tampoco les veo nada nazi, pero me chocó porque eso se lo debió de decir una amiga suya alemana. Y que lo he oido más veces.
> Igual eso viene de que hayan hecho algunas declaraciones polémicas u otra cosa, lo que desconozco totalmente, pero desde luego por su música no creo que sea.
> A mi me cuadra más que su mala fama en Alemania venga del humor negro con el que han tratado ciertos temas polémicos allí como el del canibal aquel que se comió a otro tío con su consentimiento, o el propio nombre del grupo que viene de un incidente muy grave en una base aérea en la que murió mucha gente.



viene de que la poblacion alemana en la epoca de rammstein ahora tambien pero menos
era PROGRE 100%

y ver a Alemanes con conductas varoniles se les ha enseñado a asociarse con lo nazi.

pero ya digo yo

rammstein son artistas, y como buenos artistas,
son de lo que la opinion publica del momento digan .

aunque en sus fueros internos seran los tipicos conservadores. 
ya tienen una edad para serlo


----------



## Rocker (8 Abr 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> A mi también me contó una conocida que en Alemania había quien les consideraba nazis y no le pareció bien que me gustaran. Lo que no sé es exactamente la razón de eso, porque viendo los temas de las canciones *veo más bien sátira y cierto humor negro, temas tabú etc.. que algo nazi en si mismo.*



Yo también pienso lo mismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Abr 2022)

Rodado en la antigua central de la Stasi.

El cantante comentó "cosas muy malvadas sucedieron aquí".

Los Juden les criticaron por Deutchsland por vestirse de víctimas del Holocausto (TM)


----------



## BogadeAriete (8 Abr 2022)

Son unos tios cojonudos, creo que de las ultimas bandas metal con algo de enjundia.
Pena que no hagan canciones en Ingles, serían un crack...


----------



## frenlib (8 Abr 2022)

Las acusaciones de "nazis" vienen de dos vídeos que sacaron en su momento y vosotros podréis juzgar:

Usaron un vídeo de Riefensthal para su canción:


Y esto otro haciendo apología al colectivismo étnico del nazismo:


----------



## sonsol (8 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Qué buenos son.
> 
> Mujeres parturientas de ojos vendados alimentan un gigantesto reloj de arena eterno.
> 
> ...



'Pues polvo eres y en polvo te convertirás' del Génesis. Según su vídeos somos los mismos (genes o familias) viviendo diferentes épocas y representando diferentes papeles, a veces víctimas otras verdugos.

Comen humanos porque anelan la vida eterna. Somos el ser más impresionante jamás creado. No hay más diablo que el ser humano, pero a la vez capaz de crear vida y belleza. Manipulando la naturaleza. 

Pero no hay NADA creado por el ser humano que compita en belleza con algo natural, creado por la naturaleza o Dios.

Por cierto, en el video acaban teniendo perros en vez de bebés y ya no hay más matanzas ni reencarnaciones. A buen entendedor...


----------



## Furymundo (8 Abr 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Las acusaciones de "nazis" vienen de dos vídeos que sacaron en su momento y vosotros podréis juzgar:
> 
> Usaron un vídeo de Riefensthal para su canción:
> 
> ...



ese segundo es una bajada de pantalones haciendo referencia a la izquierda
porque los habian acusado de nazis

manda huevos que lo interpretes como colectivismo etnico del nazismo

PD: soy simpatizante del NS.



Sie wollen mein Herz am rechten Fleckthey want my heart on the right placedoch seh ich dann nach unten weckbut if i look down on medann schlägt es linksthen it beats left

considerando el NS como "derecha" como los han definido los izmierdistas durante todo este tiempo


----------



## thx (8 Abr 2022)

Puta musica de mierda hacen estos degenerados.


----------



## Ederall (8 Abr 2022)

Lo veo normal, cuando te sobra el dinero, voces de yates, putad y lo mejor de lo mejor, le tienes más miedo que el pobre que no llega a fin de mes, y nunca va a disfrutar de esos lujos.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Abr 2022)

Sabéis que son progres no?


----------



## ueee3 (8 Abr 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> El grupo alemán ha publicado dos nuevas canciones en su sitio oficial en las que reflejan su miedo a la vejez y a la muerte. Mientras todo el mundo habla de la estética de sus vídeos o de que si la música suena bien o que si suena mal y tal, yo os traigo aquí un análisis de la situación mental actual de la banda.
> 
> Resulta que han sentido que ya ha pasado su época, se sienten VIEJOS y sienten la muerte muy cerca venir. Es un sentimiento que los tortura y que han decidido expresarlo en su nuevo álbum llamado Zeit del cual sólo se han publicado dos canciones en Youtube. Ya han sido traducidas y es ahí donde junto con lo visual gritan a los 4 vientos sentirse estar muriendo, la vejez los tortura y tratan de encontrar una resignación.
> 
> ...



Mola.


----------



## Sawa (8 Abr 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el satanismo?



Joder hay mil símbolos y sus letras NWO... Pero vamos que no hace falta ser un puto genio, tan solo el aspecto es, cuanto menos, sospechoso, jojojojo


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gorguera (8 Abr 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Joder hay mil símbolos y sus letras NWO... Pero vamos que no hace falta ser un puto genio, tan solo el aspecto es, cuanto menos, sospechoso, jojojojo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018219



Eso yo lo llamo el hacer el subnormal y provocar, cosa esta última que siempre se les ha dado bien. 

No creo que detrás de ellos haya una intención malévola y luciferina, sino la de causar shock en el público y crear espectáculo.


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Abr 2022)

Grandes artistas


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (8 Abr 2022)

Los tíos son unos degenerados, ideológicamente tirando a progres (causalmente). Pero al mismo tiempo, viriles... ¿?

Son provocadores también, y lamentablemente han ayudado a la demonización de los alemanes (por eso no los quieren en su tierra natal, ni los progres, ni los patriotas)

Pero todo hay que decirlo:

Son verdaderos artistas, macho.


----------



## Sawa (8 Abr 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> Eso yo lo llamo el hacer el subnormal y provocar, cosa esta última que siempre se les ha dado bien.
> 
> No creo que detrás de ellos haya una intención malévola y luciferina, sino la de causar shock en el público y crear espectáculo.



Profundiza en el estudio del satanismo. Están todos los grandes en el ajo... Un 95% de los artistas, políticos y periodistas. 100% de empresarios gordos. Manejan el mundo, es lo que hay.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (8 Abr 2022)

La vejez es algo social 

Las nuevas generaciones no te reconocen, tu tiempo pasó sin dejar nada tras de si, ya nadie te fia ni te defiende ni te perdona como cuando eras joven. Tienes sabiduría pero nadie te escucha, no das dinero no eres exprimible. Solo tienes la protección del capital que has ido haciendo a lo largo de tu vida. 

La sociedad además te prepara para ser un viejo decadente, alimentándote con procesados, alcohol y drogas toda tu vida, apegándote a una cultura juvenil. 

Si no fuera por eso al llegar a viejos estaríamos en la plenitud de nuestras capacidades. Pero en la sociedad del espectáculo ya sabemos que todo es una cochambre perfumada y llena de parches.


----------



## TomásPlatz (8 Abr 2022)

basura de grupo. 

los alfas escuchamos al haze


----------



## Survivor101 (8 Abr 2022)

Ahora es cuando igual comprenden la importancia de tener hijos y de preservar tu cultura y tu raza.


----------



## birdland (8 Abr 2022)

A mi me gustaría saber quién está detrás de la dirección artística de estos tipos ...joder , si hasta la iluminación en sus conciertos es una puta maravilla


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Eyman (8 Abr 2022)

Hacía bastante que no los escuchaba, los primeros discos son magníficos, y ellos siguen siendo un grupazo.

Los he visto dos veces en directo con toda la parafernalia de lanzallamas, todo un espectáculo.

En Alemania a mucha gente les causan rechazo, supongo que las letras en muchos temas son demasiado directas (entiéndase simples y brutas), pero los que no sabemos alemán no necesitamos elaboradas filigranas del lenguaje que tampoco vamos a apreciar (todo en alemán nos va a sonar bruto, ja, ja, ja).


----------



## Lammero (8 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


>




Qué yuyu más chungo, mengajos enjaulados con ojos de oso panda.
Cualquier aficionado a las conspiranoias sabe lo que eso significa.


----------



## Tenderheart (9 Abr 2022)

Mi grupo favorito con diferencia.

Mejor canción Weisses Fleisch

Mejor album Mutter

Los covers de Das modell (Kraftwerk) y Stripped (Depeche Mode) son la hostia.

Los vídeos son una gozada casi todos, desde Mein Teil hasta Deutschland.

Los conciertos son puro espectáculo visual con sus puestas en escena, vestuarios y pirotecnia.

Los dos últimos trabajos -Liebe ist für alle da y Rammstein- son flojillos pero con estos dos nuevos sencillos parece que han vuelta a la buena senda.


----------



## ironpipo (9 Abr 2022)

Yo era un shortino cuando vi por casualidad el live aus Berlin, y me Voló la cabeza aquel directo. 

Recuerdo que la peña true metalera con la que me juntaba decían que eran una puta mierda, Años después cuando pegaron el pelotazo con el Reise Reise, eran los primeros en ir a los conciertos. 

Aquí una versión recortada:


La primera época tenía temazos, como este que trata la necrofilia con romanticismo


----------



## ashe (9 Abr 2022)

Tengo buenos recuerdos del grupo y mas al verlos en concierto es de los pocos grupos en el que la canción no decae, al igual que otros foreros les perdí la pista a partir de 

Veo que nadie ha puesto una de clara inspiración de mexico con cierta gracia, ideal para las feministas 



angek dijo:


> Lindemann tiene ya nietos, tíos.
> 
> Empezaron hace ya años y no han bajado de la cresta de la ola desde que empezaron.
> 
> ...



Se nota la diferencia, al menos cuando fui yo (te hablo de hace 10 años) ahora no sé como andará la cosa


LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> A mi también me contó una conocida que en Alemania había quien les consideraba nazis y no le pareció bien que me gustaran. Lo que no sé es exactamente la razón de eso, porque viendo los temas de las canciones veo más bien sátira y cierto humor negro, temas tabú etc.. que algo nazi en si mismo.



Eso vino por el acento alemán del este similar al de hitler


----------



## Furymundo (9 Abr 2022)

eso ya paso 
Rammstein es de una epoca mas degenerada de alemania.


----------

